# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Esperemos disfrutarlo pronto

## Jonasino

http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia.../calidad/aguas

----------

Los terrines (07-ene-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

A ver si es verdad, no sé más abajo, pero he estado en Aranda de Duero éste fin de semana y el estado es bastante lamentable según me dice la gente de allí.
 Bienvenido sea, la depuración es una de las grandes asignaturas pendientes en España.


saludos. Miguel

----------

